# Pinkie Comparisons



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

So lots of my different varieties have popped over the last few days and Ive got lots of pinkies thought I would post some pictures of the differences between the varieties I keep. You may have to look very closely but each one is showing signs of its genetic heritage.

Rumpwhite Doe (Black or Black Tan) Aged 3 Days









Hereford Doe (Black or Chocolate) Aged 2 Days









Broken Doe (Most Likely Agouti but possibly Black) Aged 2 Days









Abyssinian Doe (Most Likely Black) Aged 2 Days


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

That broken is looking cool. I love Aby pinkies and they are so cute when their hair comes in, the swirls look so tight. Then the hair grows and it all goes south :lol:


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I find ones like the one is the picture where they have the line already, tend to have swirls early on then they fall out completely but if the swirls come in a few days later they stick.

Will have to see about the broken, im looking mostly to improve type and size, but this one has some clumping around the rump and not much pigment over the shoulders. Hopefully she has a nose spot, im hoping she will be a useful as a breeding mouse.


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Have you started making RW Aby's yet? How great would that be???


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Ive had to go back to the drawing board with that, I was losing type very quickly. I have managed to keep some brokens rumpwhties which I think are beautiful and there should be some broken rumpwhite abysinians shortly.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

that RW has a great line up top! and the broken is lovely


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes she has got a promising line on top. Actually her mother and grandmother have been succesful at show one won BOA Marked and one was 2nd in the U8 marked challenge at different shows this year, my best results to date. So I have got high hopes for her, the rest of the litter is a bit crap to be honest but this one looks good so far


----------

